# Que le dicen a sus amigos o familiares



## zerkmxl (Nov 1, 2008)

...cuando les preguntan cuanto pagaron por sus bicicletas?

Le dicen la verdad, no les contestan o simplemente le dicen una cantidad menor para no llamar tanto la atención?

El otro día un sobrino me dijo que quería ir a pedalear conmigo y pos vamos un rato. Aunque le costo mucho las subidas y una caída dijo que si divertio mucho. Pero luego me pregunta cuanto me costo la bici que le preste y pues le dije la neta, como mil dólares. Casi le daba un ataque cardiaco y me respondió diciéndome que el nunca pagaría mas de $100 por una bici. Claro, el tenia puesto unos adidas que le costaron como $200 - cuestión de enfoques…


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

Yo nunca he dicho cuanto cuesta la mía y eso que es muy sencilla a comparación de los aviones que he visto en las fotos del foro ( hasta una vez pensé que yo era el único pobre aquí).
No creo que sea buena idea andar diciendo lo que te costó, ya que una persona "normal" jamás pagaría mucho por una bici y te van a tildar de loco, las de 5 mil pesos del super ya se les hacen caras...
Además que creo que sólo otro biker puede ver la diferencia entre una y otra, y si es biker no tiene necesidad de preguntarte cuanto cuesta la bici, pues ya la sabe con sólo ver los componentes.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Pues es algo que a mi me incomoda muchisimo, cuando por ejemplo ando en mi bici de street y algun plebillo me pregunta que si cuanto me costo mi bici...por que como ya todos sabemos...ES LO PRIMERO QUE PREGUNTAN!
Y pues ponle que es alguien que mas o menos sabe que onda con la bmx...pues si le digo una que otra mentirilla...no se por que lo hago...simplemente por que a la gente que no es biker le cuesta creer los precios estratosfericos que pagamos por buena calidad de bicicletas.

Ahora con mi familia no hay pedo, por que mi papa es parte del equipo Turbo y pues sabe cuanto cuesta todo. Mi tio tiene una Ibis Mojo SL entonces tambien sabe que es lo que cuesta traer bicis buenas. Pero mis amigos...SIEMPRE me dicen...por que no mejor te compras ropa de marca, o un carro pequeño...o una motocicleta. Es dificil hacer a la gente entender...pero para que tratar! Jajaja


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

concuerdo en lo incomodo que cae la pregunta...como dice el vocho...los que saben no preguntan...y a los que preguntan a veces es mejor decirles una mentirilla... corrijo: incluso a veces lo que dices les parece caro! jeje...la otra vez a alguien que me pregunto le dije que mi pugs me habia costado la tercera parte de lo que me costo y el wey casi se cae del susto....y lo mismo me paso con la Trek de 700 USD en su momento.....desde entonces solo digo: "Lo que cuesta cualquier bici" o "Igual que una bici normal" (en el caso de la pugs)


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Comentario al respecto*



zerkmxl said:


> ........ Pero luego me pregunta cuanto me costo la bici que le preste y pues le dije la neta, como mil dólares. Casi le daba un ataque cardiaco y me respondió diciéndome que el nunca pagaría mas de $100 por una bici. Claro, el tenia puesto unos adidas que le costaron como $200 - cuestión de enfoques&#8230;


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimados :

Platicaba con un amigo que me decía; a mi hijo le ha dado por entrarle al deporte de la bici de montaña, ya le compré la bici, el casco y guantes, ahora quiere zapatos, ropa, gafas, herramienta etc. etc., ¿cuándo voy a acabar de comprarle cosas para su mountain bike? ; y aunque mi respuesta siempre fue en el sentido de que; si se puede comprar lo necesario(por seguridad) para practicar bici de montaña, sin afectar las necesidades prioritarias , pues adelante, a comprar se ha dicho, sin embargo y tratando de ser imparciales ya que a los que nos gusta el mountain bike justificamos cualquier gasto, pero para los que están fuera de éste deporte y lo ven desde la barrera seguramente se les hace algo cariñoso.

También, poniendo los pies (o las llantas) sobre la tierra habría que comparar contra que otros deportes es caro., por ejemplo si lo comparamos con nuestros deportes más populares como el fut-beis-voli- basquet , el mtbike es más caro, pero comparado con otro tipo de deportes no tan populares , como la equitación , el polo,golf,kartismo , motociclismo por citar algunos, el mtbike puede ser o parecer barato.

¿Es costoso el mountain bike?

Esta pregunta seguramente nos la hemos hecho varias veces y cada quien seguramente tiene su punto de vista, a muchos les puede parecer barato y a otros les puede
parecer no caro, sino....carísimo, cada quien ve el vaso medio vacío o medio lleno, depende también que es lo que uno quiere tener y que es lo que puede uno comprar.

Yo no sé como la vean Uds., pero me parece que; independientemente de la capacidad económica que x ò y persona tenga , el mountain bike sí es costoso, si a nuestros vecinos del norte, se les hace un deporte nada barato , como estaremos nosotros con nuestros pesitos sumamente devaluados, hay un refrán (no me acuerdo exactamente si así va) que dice ; pobres de los mexicanos ,tan lejos de Dios y tan cerca de Estados Unidos; aunque hablando de bicis de montaña éste refrán no es tan exacto.

Para nadie es un secreto, que el liderazgo (mercadotecnia, tecnología y aficionados) en el mtbike lo dictan los vecinos del norte, si bien en Europa están los grandes campeones, una gran organización y excelentes fabricantes de partes y bicis, al igual que en Japón,
Taiwán y China. Pero las grandes compañías, las bicis más populares o famosas, y los últimos inventos los tenemos aquí al otro lado del río.

Sin embargo de que el mtbike es caro para nosotros (los mexicanos al grito de guerra) es fácil de entender, y se vuelve más caro por la situación económica, financiera y laboral del país, veamos:

En USA un biker que se quiera comprar una bici digamos de $1,000.00 dlls. y que gane salario mínimo y suponiendo que todo su dinero lo usara para pagar su bici, la podría pagar con el equivalente de 25 días de sueldo, en cambio aquí en Puebla de los camotes en cajones , si hubiera algún aventado que se quisiera comprar una bici utilizando el
equivalente de un salario mínimo para pagarla (no digo que gane el salario mínimo ) y que la bici costara el equivalente de los $1,000.00 dlls. , o sea más o menos unos $13,000.00 pesos tendría que pagarla con ¡¡¡¡ 260 días de sueldo !!!

Hay bicis de montaña de los precios más variados y casi se podría decir que para todos los presupuestos, obvio que entre mejor es la bici , cuesta más , esto es un dato duro y seco , pero es la realidad ,hay bicis que cuestan más que muchos coches (funcionando) suena exagerado ,pero es cierto, y hay bicis completas dizque de montaña que cuestan menos que un manubrio de fibra de carbono o que un Camel Back.

Hablando de componentes y platicando con alguien que no esté enterado de los precios de las bicis , se van para atrás cuando se les comentan los precios y a poco no?

Hay llantas de bicis que cuestan más que las de coches como el vocho o los chevis.

Las balatas de frenos de disco de bici, también están por arriba de las de muchos coches.

Con lo que cuesta una horquilla Fox o una Rock Shox de gama alta , le cambia uno
los amortiguadores a un sub-compacto.

Se va uno para atrás cuando ve anuncios de pedales de $400.00 dlls o de cadenas de $300.00 dlls. se necesita ser muy valiente para pagar (aunque tenga uno la feria) $4600.00 mexican pesos por unos pedales o $ 3450.00 pesos por una cadena (ni que fuera de oro incrustada con diamantes)

Por otro lado aún con tantos avances tecnológicos e investigación y desarrollo de los fabricantes de bicis ,creo que muchas marcas están sobrevaluando sus productos o más bien sobrepreciando, pero aún así las venden .

A los que nos gustan las bicis, hablar de bicis, cuidarlas ,usarlas ,verlas , y que hemos entrado en ese círculo de mejora continua ja ja ja con nuestras biclas (gastar y gastar y nunca darse por satisfecho y decir hasta aquí) sería muy recomendable no comprar por comprar , sino como varios bikers ya lo hacen, comprar inteligentemente , buscar precios , y sobretodo comprar lo que verdaderamente necesitamos.

Todo mundo puede gastar su dinero en lo que quiera, y digo esto porque un amigo no biker me hizo un comentario hace unos días leyendo un Mountain Bike Action en mi casa , y viendo los precios de las bicis, me dijo ; oye ...tanto cuestan las mountain bikes ? ... y yo le contesté.... sí, y hay más costosas , entonces me dijo ; no manches , si solo son bicicletas ............

Saludos a todos.

tha last biker


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Jaja me dio risa, Last Biker, cuando comparaste el MTB con la equitacion...

El otro dia mientras platicaba con un amigo mio, sobre no se que...salio el tema de que el vendia un caballo...El practica equitacion..y de hecho era muy bueno. Salio el tema, por que yo mencione que vendia mi cuadro Iron Horse de All mountain...por decir..en unos 400 dlls...Me responde "pero por que tan caro, si nada mas es el cuadro! Y luego necesitas tooodo lo demas!?"...Yo sonrio y le pregunto: David, cuanto me vendes tu caballo?

El sonrie nerviosamente...y me responde..."pues, no es purasangre...10,000 dlls"

Yo creo que el ciclismo de montaña si es caro...Es un deporte que requiere un tipo de maquinaria...no una sencilla bola de hule...Sin ofender...pero tambien, hay que saber nuestro limite economico...Y saber en que broncas nos metemos al embarcarnos con una bici boutique...Como yo! Jajaja

Tengo la suerte de vivir pegado a los gringos...asi que conseguir los buenos precios no se me dificulta.

Otra cosa...el ciclismo la verdad es adictivo! En las carreras de XC de aqui de BC yo creo la mayoria de las bicis son bicis, de gama media a baja, claro..no falta la Orbea que te saca de onda, pero es suficiente para divertirte y polvear a tu oponente si traes con que!

La gente JAMAS entendera por que gastamos taaanto en un "juguete"...pero es lo mismo al decir yo que la verdad no entiendo la gran aficion al futbol mexicano! No podemos quedar bien con todos! 

Yo creo que con cualquier bici yo fuera feliz!


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

martinsillo said:


> le dije que mi pugs me habia costado la tercera parte de lo que me costo y el wey casi se cae del susto....


Jajajaja y por un momento pense que hablabas de un perro!!! 

Esta bieeeeeeeen PRO tu pugsley! :thumbsup:


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

dhbomber said:


> Jajajaja y por un momento pense que hablabas de un perro!!!
> 
> Esta bieeeeeeeen PRO tu pugsley! :thumbsup:


Gracias!....Por cierto DH...cuando se decidan aventar un tour playero por BC en bici me avisas! desde que fui a los Cabos en plan honeymunesco (y se que hay mejores playas por toda BC), ya quiero volver pero tambien con mi otro amor! 

zerk...creo que mas o menos todos coincidimos en lo mismo...y para mi, si no estas seguro con quien hablas, es mejor no decir o inventarte una...en caso de que sepas con quien hablas (en el sentido de que sabes de lo que es capaz de gastar en algo)...pudieras hablar abiertamente....como dices tu y el LB...es cuestion de prioridades...200 en unos Adidas y quizas un par de miles en el Xbox, Wii y Playstation o el otro que tiene 3 cuatrimotos para los fines de semana!*

* y por supuesto una barriga peculiar! :lol:


----------



## foesfoesfxr (Feb 27, 2009)

martinsillo said:


> Gracias!....Por cierto DH...cuando se decidan aventar un tour playero por BC en bici me avisas! desde que fui a los Cabos en plan honeymunesco (y se que hay mejores playas por toda BC), ya quiero volver pero tambien con mi otro amor!
> 
> http://www.rosaritoensenada.org/spanish/


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

gracias foes..recuerdo haber leido sobre ese hace un tiempo...pero me refiero a algo no "taan organizado" y de mas dias  ... digo algo que incluya camping y ese tipo de cosas...tipo lo que estan planeando estos en australia...algo de al menos una semana pedaleando y conociendo :thumbsup: ...si tuviera la lana ya me hubiese anotado para ver a unos Koalas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Cuando un extraño me pregunta yo le digo que no se, que la armé por partes. Entonces esta persona por lo general suelta un numero, si es un numero bajo, le digo que creo que sí, si es un numero similar a lo que costo o mayor pues le digo el "como crees, es mucho"... más vale prevenir. Concuerdo, el que sabe no pregunta, y al que pregunta es mejor mantenerlo con bajas expectativas.

A mi mujer basta con un "no quieres saberlo" y tan tan ... 

Todos los hobbies son relativamente "caros" y justificados si uno se clava de lleno. Aquí en la oficina los hobbies de algunos compañeros son música/instrumentos/audio, Golf , automobilismo/cartismo (carisisisimo...), charrería, y triatlones, al final del día, creo que en el mio es en el que se gasta menos anualmente.... vaya, con lo que cuesta un gimnasio anualmente, uno podría cambiar de bici cada año y traer algo muy muy bueno.... todo es cuestión de prioridades.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Para eso es el dinero ,,,,pa´gastar*



ritopc said:


> Todos los hobbies son relativamente "caros" y justificados si uno se clava de lleno.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

ritopc said:


> charrería....


:thumbsup:

Eso es malgastar!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Más sabias son las de "*para eso es el dinero... pa´gastar*"....y es que en verdad para eso trabajamos, para darnos nuestros lujitos y disfrutar!!!...si no que chiste.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oye dhbomber, siempre si te compraste tu Intense Tracer VP 2010 o te vas a esperar a que salga la Tracer 2 ?


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

DrF035 said:


> Oye dhbomber, siempre si te compraste tu Intense Tracer VP 2010 o te vas a esperar a que salga la Tracer 2 ?


Pues acabo de ver hoy que llego mi cuadro 2010 a la tienda!  
El otro sale hasta noviembre segun....el tracer 29 tardo un buen para salir.
Ahorita no tengo bici de all mountain, y muero por tenerla ya!
Mi hardtail esta con partes all mountain pero no es lo mismo!

La tracer 2010 esta muy bien! y pensandola bien, el nuevo cuadro aunque mas rigido, va estar mas pesado, y no necesito tanto los dropouts intercambiables G2.


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

A mi casi nadie me ha preguntado, y en mi casa si saben cuanto pagué. De que es un deporte "caro" pues se puede decir que si, pero tambien es un deporte en el el precio que pagas por algo de calidad en realidad lo vale. Tambien es un deporte en el que calidad=seguridad. Seguridad de que la bici no te va a dejar botado en el cerro en el mejor de los casos, o -en el peor- de que no se te va a doblar un rin, romper la suspension o el cuadro, con sus posibles fatales consecuencias. 
Sale mas caro un hueso roto, siempre lo he dicho. 

Otra de mis pasiones es el surf. Eso es aún mas caro. Pagas 4-5 mil pesos por un pedazo de espuma plastica cubierto de fibra de vidrio (hablando de tablas cortas, las tablas que a mi me gustan andan el los 8-10 mil pesos), en la mayoria de los casos "desechable", y en una ola mal agarrada o en un descuido partes tu tabla, sale volando del techo del coche, te la roban... 

Sea como sea, cada quien tiene sus vicios, el nuestro es comprar bicicletas y componentes. Hay quien se va al teibol y a chupar. 

Yo me quedo con lo mas "sano"


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

Y eso que no nomas gastas en la tabla....hay que viajar a donde estén las olas buenas!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

dhbomer, ya viste la nueva Tracer 2 esta :eekster:  :eekster: :thumbsup: 

Te lo dije, te hubieras esperado :madman: :madmax: :madman: 

Ja, ja, no te creas, la Tracer 1 esta chidisima, dos amigos la tienen y estan encantados con ellas.

Espero que la disfrutes mucho, y luego nos subes una fotos, cuando menos del cuadro, siempre de que color lo compraste ?

Saludos


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Creo que no tiene caso decirlo y mucho menos a quienes te encuentres rodando porque si les dices que tu bici costó 90 mil pesos, capaz que hasta te esperan para asaltarte. 
Cuando me preguntan cuanto me costó mi bici, les digo "Cara, anda como por 6 mil pesos"(cuando ni una sola rueda cuesta eso ja ja). 
Así de sencillo.


----------



## dhbomber (Nov 7, 2006)

DrF035 said:


> dhbomer, ya viste la nueva Tracer 2 esta :eekster:  :eekster: :thumbsup:
> 
> Te lo dije, te hubieras esperado :madman: :madmax: :madman:
> 
> ...


Jajaja ya seee! es lo que pense cuando la vi por primera vez! Pero ok, la nueva tendra sus ventajas para unos...pero al aumentar el recorrido de la suspension, al restar un o dos grados del angulo del headtube, osea, mas lento, y al aumentar un poco el peso....No es una bici que me conviene para lo que yo hago, y donde ando. Total, la compre en blanco, con las calcas grises...para no tener lo rojo...y partes negras...las masas hope pro2, fox talas con kashima y todo el kit.  lo unico que queda es pagarla!  jajaja

En cuanto la tenga, me ire a estrenarla! y despues le tomo fotos! jeje


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola creo q el mountain bike puede ser barato o caro segun uno quiera y cuanto se quiera ir metiendo en este gran deporte, me pongo de ejemplo yo mismo cuando descubri la bici de montaña que un amigo me invito al ajusco y rentamos unas pesimas bicis (aunque cuando no sabes nada no te das cuenta) me gusto y lo primero que hice fue comprar una bici una turbo usada de $1500. pesos era el guey mas feliz con mi bici y al use como 6 meses (subia todo el desierto hasta el mirador en esta bici) y hasta que la cambie por una giant yukon nueva de $7000, ahi me di cuenta que la turbo apestaba y era malisima en todos sentidos,y ahi me fui metiendo mas a la bici y checar componentes, ahi me empece a volver fanatico del mountain bike y si puedes gastar un dineral en cosas de bici y tener todo lo que anuncian las revistas, pero por el otro lado conozco gente que tiene su misma bici hace 10 naños y esta feliz y solo le da el mantenimiento necesario y no gasta mucho, y estan los gueyes que cada año cambian sus bicis por el modelo mas nuevo y compran lo mas high tech creyendo que van a ser mejores porque tienen una bici que pesa menos o con mejor suspension,por ultimo una historia que les voy a contar hace unos meses en valle de bravo fui a una ruta algo tecnica con mucha subidas y bajadas dificiles el guia era un chavo de unos 28 años y tenia una bici hardtail de lo mas normal con una suspension mas normal todavia y lo recuerdo bien traia v brakes creo que la bici nueva no podria costar mas de $8000 pesos, ahi estabamos todo el grupo como 6 biker con bicis doble suspension de lo mejor con suspensiones de lo mas moderno discos hidraulicos etc, bueno nadie pudo subir ni bajar ni cerca de lo que el guia hizo subia como bala y bajaba como un cohete y algo mas llevaba un back pack con mil cosas, el lunch de todos herramientas y no precisamente de bici (martillo,perico,etc)yo creo que pesaba unos 10 kilos el back pack, a lo que voy y ya lo han dicho antes lo que importa es el piloto no la bici y no tienes que gastar tanto si quieres practicar este deporte lo unico es rodar seguido y estar en buena forma fisica.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Bicis baratas, bicis caras,ciclistas buenos ,etc.*

Estimados :

Después de leer los mensajes aquí escritos, todos con opiniones muy respetables y particulares y obviamente con diferentes puntos de vista me gustaría hacer algunos comentarios.

En mi percepción es claro que para divertirse practicando mountain bike no se necesita ni tener la bici más costosa, ni ser Julien Absalon o pertenecer a la familia Atherton .

En los años que tengo practicando bici de montaña he visto ciclistas de todo tipo y de todos los niveles , así como el ciclista de muchas posibilidades económicas que se compra lo mejor y anda muy bien en su avión , como el ciclista de muchas posibilidades que le da muy mal y ni sube ni baja en su avión , de todos modos ambos son felices , uno porque tiene buena bici y es buen ciclista y el otro porque tiene buena bici y &#8230;&#8230;porque tiene buena bici&#8230;..

También tenemos cuates que no tienen lana y con su bici muy económica y sin grandes alardes tecnológicos le dan muy bien y son excelentes ciclistas y en LAS CARRERAS quedan en los primeros lugares, también hay cuates que no tienen lana, ni buena bici ni son buenos ciclistas y también se divierten de pocas luces.

Conozco y tengo amigos que les gusta el mountain bike y tienen dinero para comprarse lo que quieran de bicis y componentes pero son codos hasta las chanclas y no les gusta gastar casi nada en bicis aunque tienen facultades para rodar bien , pero les duele más el codo que otra cosa, en las salidas a rodar muchas veces sus bicis los traicionan fallando cuando menos lo esperan , son los " clásicos " que en las reuniones y pláticas pre y post a las rodadas siempre están viendo e interiormente admirando las bicis fregonas de otros y saben que pueden comprársela pero les duele el codo jaja&#8230;&#8230;éste tipo de persona no disfruta el mtbike , en cambio&#8230;..

Hay quien realmente no dispone de dinero y vive día a día sin embargo es tanta su afición al mtbike que hacen sus esfuerzos y se compran sus bicis buenas sacrificando en otras cosas , yo la verdad es que admiro a estas personas y son de las que más disfrutan el mountain bike y una buena bici .

Cada quien es libre de tomar sus decisiones y cada quien le puede encontrar el gusto y diversión a sus bici o bien el disgusto y frustración al mtbike o a su bici.

A mí en lo personal desde que comencé en el mtbike me han gustado las bicis de buena calidad y desempeño , y no porque piense que una bici buena me va a convertir de la noche a la mañana en mejor ciclista ( esa es harina de otro costal y quien piense así con todo respeto está bien penquivocado ) me gustan las bicis buenas porque a mí me ofrecen seguridad, confiabilidad ,desempeño y comodidad , el tema de cómo se ve la bici o de la presunción me viene valiendo mad&#8230;, sin embargo en las rodadas cuando alguien conocido o un amigo me dice que cuánto cuesta mi bici , le digo la verdad dado que yo estoy en el negocio de la venta de bicis y de la importación de las mismas , ni modo que le diga que una bici cuesta 5 mil pesitos si cuesta mucho mas .

Por otro lado como atinadamente menciono ritopc , el que sabe de bicis sabe los precios o por lo menos anda cerca , se me hace más ofensivo tratar de engañar a alguien o verle la cara de ¡what ¡ dándole un precio irrisorio , me suena más a burla que otra cosa , tampoco se trata de que en cada salida a rodar ande uno pregonando el costo de las bicis.

Saludos.
The last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Coincido con TLB en sus comentarios. 

Sólo quiero comentar sobre el tema de decir el costo de las bicis. Para ti, que estásn en el negocio de las bicis, es necesario que digas lo que cuestan, porque quien quita que alguien que se enamore de tu bici pueda desembolsar lo necesario para adquirir una.

Sin embargo, para mi no eso no aplica. Claro, cuando estoy con mis amigos que tienen bicis de buen nivel o cuando platico con alguien que tiene una Ellsworth, Turner, etc. claro que les digo lo que me costó porque como bien dices, ellos saben o alg menos tienen una idea de lo que cuestan, sin embargo (y no es por menospreciar a nadie) cuando alguien que tiene una turbo, alubike, magistroni o inclusive una specialized, trek, giant de 6000 pesos y que resulta evidente que no tiene para más, no le digo lo que cuesta, primero para que no me crean presumido y segundo y más importante, por mi seguridad. 

Por otro lado, coincido al 100% con eso que de que lo importante es el ciclista, no la bici, he visto gente que con hardatails le da muy bien, sin embargo como bien comenta TLB, para mi es un gusto muy grande, además de disfrutar los paisajes y veredas, tener una bici muy padre, al igual que comprarme ropa padre de ciclismo. Y no falta quien me diga, ¿para qué quieres ropa tan cara si en el cerro nadie te ve?, es muy sencillo, PORQUE YO ME VEO! je je, y para mi, al igual que tener una bici padre, también me gusta verme bien y no lo hago para que los demás me vean, lo hago porque yo me siento bien y me gusta. 

SIn embargo, habrá quien con unas licras y un jersey muy sencillo se sienta feliz y eso está súper bien, porque cada quien vive este deporte como quiere, el chiste está en que hagas lo que hagas, seas feliz. 

saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*mala inversión*

Para mi personal punto de vista la peor inversión es comprarse una bici de buen nivel y no usarla ....ja ja ja así conozco a varios.

Conozco a uno que otro personaje que se han comprado bicis de buen nivel y no ruedan nada o mejor dicho casi nunca , hablan y hablan de bicis y componentes y nunca se les ve rodando , hay quien rueda como marqués , o sea una vez al mes........

Hay peores , los que ruedan como tacaño , una vez al año.....

Y aunque se supone que la práctica y la constancia ayudan a ser mejor ciclista , también hay algunos que ni así suben de nivel , salen a rodar mas o menos frecuentemente pero no suben de nivel y no es por culpa de ellos , hay deportes para los que no nacemos .

Respecto a la ropa , pues hay afortunadamente libertad de elección , como dice un amigo " igual se rompe un jersey Primal , Nalini, Santini o cualquier italianini que un yuchimatz o raramuri " , sin embargo la calidad de la ropa de costo alto es innegable y resalta a la vista en comparación con la de batalla , se ve , se siente .

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## c0ld (Jun 29, 2010)

No sabia que habia una seccion en español!

Bueno me han preguntado personas que no baikean y cuando les digo lo que gaste les pega un infarto jaja. Igual y he gastado mas en el carro que por cierto lo que he gastado ya podria tener una bici FS bien chingonaa  

Y ahorita el carro ni lo pelo jajaja, lo remplazo mi nuevo hobby de baikear


----------



## Smokebikes (Feb 2, 2008)

dhbomber said:


> Jajajaja y por un momento pense que hablabas de un perro!!!
> 
> Esta bieeeeeeeen PRO tu pugsley! :thumbsup:


Quando te preguntan quanto pagaste, dir-les nana.......no les importa, fin!


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

dando mi punto de vista, para mi si compras una bici de 30,000 pesos y la usas casi a diario o minimo unas 3 veces por semana, pues lo que pagaste por ella es bastante barato, y si compras una de 3,000 pesos pero nunca la usas pues salió cara....

como dicen, tener una bici segura y confiable en el cerro o donde andes y que sea resistente, que te brinde mas seguridad, asi como el casco, guantes etc, pues es mas barato que los huesos rotos como ya dijeron....

y si en promedio gastas mensual un 15% de tus ingresos en algo que te brinda diversión y sobre todo buena salud, es tu hobie, pues creo que están mas que bien gastados, hay quien gasta mucho mas en tunear su coche, equipos de sonido, ropa etc, no digo que esté mal gastado, si eso es lo que hace feliz a cada persona, pero creo que lo que inviertes en, buena salud, buena educación, buena alimentación, y buena vivienda está muy bien invertido....
alguien me preguntó que cual era una buena inversión, a lo que respondí que a mi ver, una buena inversión es un colchon de mas de 8,000 pesos, y me dijo que por que tan caro, si había unos de 1,500 bien blanditos....pues por eso, se necesita colchones de calidad ya que dormir es algo que hacemos todos los días y dependiendo que tan bien descansemos es como nos levantaremos al siguiente día para hacer cualquier actividad...

partiendo de esa misma premisa creo que si vamos a sacarle jugo a la inversión por mucho que paguemos puede ser barato, asi que si le vamos a pedalear y a recuperar salud, es poco lo que nos estamos gastando...

les voy a contar mi caso, hace muchos años cuando tenía 14-18 años practique ciclismo de ruta, entré a competiciones locales y regionales y a pesar de entrenar poco por razones ajenas a mi voluntad me iba bien en el ciclismo, a los 20 años me tuve que ir a estudiar a una ciudad al norte del país, no pude llevarme la bicicleta ni montarle, empezé a andar en fiestas, conocí el cigarro, vino etc....

el primero de este año decidí cambiar mi vida, dejé el cigarro por completo para siempre, las fiestas, parrandas etc, traia un buen de kilos encima, compré mi bici y el primer día no pude rodar ni 6kms, no podia creerlo, insistí en darle y darle, armé también una bici de ruta y ahora practico ambas diciplinas a lo mas que puedo, los domingos ando rodando 75kms en ruta, y entre semana unos 20-25 en la de montaña, he bajado mas de 10kilos, me siento mejor, duermo mejor, a todo eso me ayudo la bici, asi que no encuentro una cosa mejor en la que hubiera podido invertir mi dinero.......

lo de estar comprando cosas para mejorar la bici es algo que es un plus del hobie y digo, pues si no para que trabajamos....?


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Toño, completamente de acuerdo contigo. 

Cada quien sabe lo que gasta y como lo gasta, mientras uno esté contento con lo que haga, lo demás no importa y los comentarios de los demás o los envidiosos, menos je je. 

saludos


----------

